
Microsoft's Windows VR headset shows promise, but needs polish - Impossible
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3176132/windows/acers-windows-vr-headset-shows-promise-needs-polish.html
======
greenlig
Would have thought the crown head strap would be more comfortable, given how
well it works with PSVR and Hololens. No integrated audio is a bit of a shame
too, it worked really well on Hololens/Rift. I imagine that was one area to
cut costs.

